# Baitcasters the real Deal?



## Chuck T Mechling (May 27, 2017)

All I’ve been hearing is how Baitcasters are the best when it comes to Bass Fishing. So I gave in and bought an Abu Garcia Black Maxx. Reasonably priced for the brand. Today I figured I’d hit up a pond I grew up fishin to see how it felt. I have to say it fit better in the hands with more control and no backlash which I was worried about. But then a few cast in I hooked into probably the biggest bass in the pond. Beginners luck? Guess we will see! Has anyone seen an improvement with catching bass on a Baitcaster over a Spinning reel? Tight lines y’all!!


----------



## brettmansdorf (Apr 5, 2013)

(As my wife is likely looking over my shoulder). IT'S THE EQUIPMENT!!!! 

THIS IS WHY ONE MUST HAVE HUNDREDS IF NOT THOUSANDS OF EVERY KIND OF LURE AND THE COMPLIMENTING ARSENAL OF RODS/REELS...

HECK - did you say ABU Black Max - Think I need one of those!!!

My wife says I have to go now...

small print - AWESOME fish - but I'd argue the rod is more important than the reel (type or otherwise). Just like golf - the shaft makes all the difference - same with the rod. But again - GREAT FISH!!!


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

I would stick with it, i love my low profile baitcasters. Many times ive been "hated on" by my buddies who dont and cant use baitcasters, only to catch a way bigger bass then them


----------



## The Ghost (Jul 3, 2013)

Yeah, baitcasters are the deal most of the time when bass fishing. Better control, more time efficient, handle large baits better. I like spinning tackle for a few things (D-shot, skipping soft jerkbaits, finesse worms), but baitcasters get the nod for better than 90% of what I do.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I always have a spinning rod ready to roll and catch a ton of fish on it but not always the big ones I need to win or place in an event. Bait casters will help you catch more big fish than any spinning set up. Big fish lures just can’t be fished with a spinning rod. I know people catch some big fish on spinning outfits myself included but it’s not a sustainable way to catch big ones. If you want to catch big fish consistently, you have to consistently fish for them. Flipping big ugly bulky jigs, punching mats, fishing big spinnerbaits, frogs in the slop, flipping Texas rigged anything in pads, mill-foil, and around timber. Large square bills around nasty cover and rip rap. I know people think catching bass is easy, but it’s not easy to catch big bass when you really need to. If I’m flipping heavy cover looking for a big bite, I don’t expect to catch a lot of fish. If I’m fishing a finesse worm, I do expect to catch a good amount of 12-15” fish to get my limit and then I go to work. A lot of times I think it is tough for a beginner to stick with a jig because they don’t get a million bites like a worm does. The bites tend to be better quality fish.


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

I have an Abu silver max and love it. Also an Abu vendetta, love that as well.

For me, all depends on the bait. Frog, jigs, Texas rigs, baitbcaster all day. Smaller jerk/cranks baits go on a spinner.

I also have both a baitcaster and a spinner with me when bass fishing.


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

laynhardwood said:


> I always have a spinning rod ready to roll and catch a ton of fish on it but not always the big ones I need to win or place in an event. Bait casters will help you catch more big fish than any spinning set up. Big fish lures just can’t be fished with a spinning rod. I know people catch some big fish on spinning outfits myself included but it’s not a sustainable way to catch big ones. If you want to catch big fish consistently, you have to consistently fish for them. Flipping big ugly bulky jigs, punching mats, fishing big spinnerbaits, frogs in the slop, flipping Texas rigged anything in pads, mill-foil, and around timber. Large square bills around nasty cover and rip rap. I know people think catching bass is easy, but it’s not easy to catch big bass when you really need to. If I’m flipping heavy cover looking for a big bite, I don’t expect to catch a lot of fish. If I’m fishing a finesse worm, I do expect to catch a good amount of 12-15” fish to get my limit and then I go to work. A lot of times I think it is tough for a beginner to stick with a jig because they don’t get a million bites like a worm does. The bites tend to be better quality fish.


Most well written and insightful post I may have read on this forum. Very well said my friend!


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I bought a cheap bait caster and it made me miserable. Unpredictable backlashes and weird drag at times. Things like that. It was a combination of inexperience and garbage reel. Didn’t pick up another for 2 years. When I did decide to go back I went with a better quality reel and I took the time to practice with it and only used heavier baits (frogs, jigs and big cranks). 

After learning more how to use it I started getting more reels and using them in more situations. Now I only use my spinning gear for drop shots and very light baits. To me it’s easier to control everything with them. I can slow down a cast or adjust drag without taking my hand off the crank.


----------



## Chuck T Mechling (May 27, 2017)

Great info fellas, appreciate the Feedback! Hope this weather breaks and the bite picks up for everyone!


----------



## Chuck T Mechling (May 27, 2017)

CaptainFishpond said:


> Most well written and insightful post I may have read on this forum. Very well said my friend!


Completely agree, very well written


----------



## billorp (Aug 25, 2007)

I have the Silver Max and the Pro Max reels along with a few spinning reels. All of my reels are on Vendetta rods. A few years ago at Wally World, I found they had a bunch of Vendetta bait caster and spinning rods in a barrel marked down to 29.99. I bought enough for each one of my reels. I love the Max reels from Abu and paired with the Vendetta, it makes for a great combo.


----------

